# New online Greek language courses in Cyprus, 19th April 2021



## anmes

Learn4Good Larnaca is a pioneering Greek language center with an established name in providing high quality Greek language courses to foreign speaking adults who live in/visit Cyprus and wish to communicate using the local language. The Institute has been welcoming students since 2006 and aims to make language learning possible for every individual by tackling the complicated adult lifestyles.
We completely understand that time and location are often obstacles in adult education and that is why we:
• offer group courses or individual tuition
• announce new courses every two months all year round
• teach online and live by using virtual classes
• organise morning, afternoon, evening classes
Our Greek language courses are ideal for:
• foreign speaking adults, who love Cyprus, visit often and want to learn, to communicate in the language of the country
• foreign speaking citizens, who want to apply for Cypriot citizenship and need to succeed at a Greek language test
• people who live permanently and work or want to work in Cyprus, including doctors and lawyers
• expats who came back home and face problems with the language
• students at one of the english-speaking universities of Cyprus who want to acquire the native language of the island.
Due to the ongoing and unsettled situation of the corona virus pandemic, having as our utmost priorities the health and safety of our students and the smooth and uninterrupted functioning of our programs, all of our next courses will be held exclusively online and will begin on 19th April 2021. You can now apply online:
• Absolute Beginners ( Level A1) - morning and evening classes
• Absolute Beginners ( Level A2) - morning and evening classes
• Lower Intermediate ( Level B1) - morning and evening classes
• Advanced Intermediate ( Level B2) - afternoon classes
• Advanced ( Levels C1+C2*) – organized upon request
Find more in: www.greekinlarnaca.com.cy or call us at (00357) 24424510


----------

